# June Meeting???



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

When & where? Are we having one, or are the lucky participants of the really cool May event still hung over?  Can we get an update on the web site?

thanks,
TAM


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Tam, nice to see you around. How are the shrimp doing?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

It's fixed. I think. Try it now:

www.aquatic-plants.org

Cheryl


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Just so everyone else knows, the web site still has info about the May meeting, but the email info is for June. 

Thanks Cheryl!

TAM


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Try refreshing your browser's cache. The new info is on the web site.

Cheryl


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

:retard: What Cheryl says is true.... :sorry: 

TAM


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

milalic said:


> Hey Tam, nice to see you around. How are the shrimp doing?


Hi Pedro, it's nice to be seen.

I've plenty of ghost shrimp but no evidence of the cherries you sent.  Planning to set up a 10 gallon for just shrimps maybe I'll have better luck with no fish mouths in the equation.

TAM


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a question... does anyone still have viable lobelia cardinalis plants? I gave out some cuttings last year and I'm getting ready to redo my tank.

?


----------

